# Suche Dringend Vektor - Landkarte



## poli-dori (1. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich suche dringendst Landkarten von europa im Vektorformat und natürlich gratis. Ich war da schon mal auf einer Seite, aber ich erinnere mich einfach nicht wie sie hieß.
Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite wo ich solche herunterladen kann?

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. August 2006)

http://www.kartenwelten.de/index.php?downloadseite&no_cache=1

Bitteschön.


----------



## poli-dori (2. August 2006)

Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke


----------



## wanda wanders (14. März 2007)

Auch sehr gut und royaltee free zum fairen preis gibt es hier:
http://www.mapresources.com/regionmaps-europe.asp


----------



## Schiggi (24. September 2007)

hi
nicht kostenlos, aber fast http://www.toyongraphics.com

vorteil ist dass du jedes land der welt vektorisiert findest, falls du andere karten brauchst
mfg
Klaus


----------

